# Buying a tractor in Canada and bringing it back to US?



## Nate926

On tractor house there are a lot of what seem to be good deals on tractors. I am interested in buying another 100+ hp tractor. Would like to have another Kubota m110x like I have now. I also would like to go to Canada so kinda kills two birds with one stone lol. If I pull my trailer up to canada cross the boarder, buy the tractor. What will happen when I try to cross back into the US with it? Of course I would have my passport. Also are US tractors and Canadian tractors any different as far as getting parts or having them worked on?


----------



## discbinedr

You will need customs documents. I understand powered equipment is harder than unpowered.


----------



## 8350HiTech

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24580-purchasing-equipment-from-canada-to-usa/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

A few years back, I almost bought a used Hesston haybine from a dealer in Quebec. Found the unit on AgDealer.com, the Canadian version of TractorHouse. The salesman at the dealership said he would prepare all the documents needed for me to bring the unit into the US. Sounded like he'd done this several times before. Only reason I didn't go through with the deal is because I decided to purchase new.

Gary


----------



## RockyHill

We had the unroller we bought delivered so can't help with that part but I'm sure some one on here can give you the specific details you'll need to know for physically crossing the border. The dealer and the broker they use took care of all customs particulars. You might want to consider a tax id number if you don't want to use your social security number for the customs paperwork.

Shelia


----------



## hay rake

having a broker will help but if you don't mind the paper work it's not that bad. IF. if it was made in usa and was shipped to canada it has to be let back in duty free. if it was made in canada it's a whole nother story. u will need to import it and pay import fees. end result get a broker it's easier on you with paper work and crossing border. as far as the equipment if it is made in usa or canada and has the same model numbers as what are sold here they will be the same. if made else where and model numbers are different than what are sold here it is what is called grey. grey equipment is what they call equipment made for another market and will have a similar model number. unless you really know equipment run do not walk away from this stuff. with the right model you can be all right or it will have parts that can only be bought at certain times when import quotas allow or not at all. any broker will work we use PBB or derringer. when u cross the border where ever you cross just look around they will have offices close by. get a card and ask them process and they will walk you through it. i could but it would be a waste of your time. just know that depending how far your dealer is from the border you need at least 2 hours before you cross from the time paper work is sent before you cross the border. also most dealers that advertise in us venues have brokers that they deal with and will do the paper work for you. sorry for all the words. hope it helps gary


----------



## bensbales

I've literally have driven across the border with the tractor that i bought in Canada a few years back. All I needed was a bill of sale and then i filled out a baggage claim form that the border agent gave me. As long as it's for your farm this is all that you need. One thing to consider is you want to have the tractor clean of any dirt and such, the border sometimes has their Ag inspector come out and check out whatever I've bought. I recently bought a pair of duals at an Auction this spring in Quebec and i just showed the border agent a receipt and off i went so simple no broker needed.


----------



## Dill

Or ask the dealer for a delivery quote. Most of those guys are either sending a truck down here regularly or know someone who is. It cost me 250 US for my KR130 to be dropped off here. Much cheaper than a 5 hour one way trip and he handled the paperwork.


----------



## Nate926

Guys thank you for all the information!!! I am just starting to look for another tractor so I will think it over and call the dealer if I find one.


----------

